# DEAD CARIBA



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I went downstairs this morning to count only 9 cariba in my tank....I counted 4 times and still came up with just 9. I looked behind the tank and a dead piranha is what I found. Piranha hardly ever jump & somehow it managed to fit out a hole barely big enough...I really have no idea how how it managed to squeeze out .

GOD DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's just lousy dude, I've been in the exact same situation


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn what a bummer. Look nice and fat too


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss.. Are you talking about the gap that is between your glass hood and the back of the tank.. The gap that your filter fits in?? If so, I have often wondered what the chances of the p's jumping out through that gap...


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I lost one of my Reds not too long ago in the same situation...Iam getting a custom acrylic lid cut out for my tank to fully cover it to avoid that happenning again


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

sorry to hear that i hope this is a lesson to members who dont have hoods and sh*t


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that bro!
Thats a gr8 loss

Why dont u stuff it??


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oh no!
bummer,he looked a nice cololur. i have those gaps on my small puffer tank and i have covered mine up with two playing cards because puffers jump around alot.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to see/hear about your loss







He had great colours.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

sorry for the lost man...

Keep the dead fish...maybe dehydrate it a little bit...it would be nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thats just unfortunate, sucks to hear JesseD

I've lost a couple fish recently, one from suicide, I feel your pain.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, mate


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear man. this blows!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry to hear this bro


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

tough break man


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

R.I.P CARIBA


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That's tough bro. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

bummer, that sucks man


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

He had nice colors!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks for all the sympathetic comments...I really appreciate it.

I am still so very pissed about this happening. I Just can't beleive that one actually *JUMPED* out of my tank...piranha hardly ever jump & yet it still managed to get out and commit suicide.

everytime I lose a fish like this I am in just total amazement that the fish was able to fit out that small of a crack, but some how/some way it happens.

hopefully they grow quickly and them fitting out the small cracks at the top of the tank is impossible.

I was going to have to get rid of some cariab in the future because I obviously can't keep 10 cariba in a 150g tank for life, but atleast I would have gotten money for selling the fish. and I woulda gotten to pick the fish that I get rid of...of course the one that jumped out was one of the larger ones









gosh damnit....I have never lost a piranha to suicide, but I suppose there is a first time for everything....good or bad.

live and learn....hopefully some other members will learn from my experience, do something to prevent it form happening to them & not have to worry about it


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

sorry for the loss... that just plain sucks


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

thats horrible sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn that blows. he is nice looking. sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it happens to everyone ...at least u have 9 left


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, shitty, i got 4 reds and 1 jumped out last night hes still alive tho


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

brodiebrodie - get your own thread for your own pics. this is his thread for his pics.

sorry for your loss JesseD







.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sorry to hear mate. that sucks. invest in a top for that tank. would be worth it.


----------

